# George the snake



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi, there was no pics in this forum so I decided to add some I took of my brothers snake George (still only a baby).

Only managed to add one, at feeding time, try the rest again later


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Only managed to add one other picture, computer is being temperamental.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

fantastic pics. What kind of snake is he? I have a corn snake - will try and take some pics later too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

great pic's


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

yuk! Lovely snake though


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> fantastic pics. What kind of snake is he? I have a corn snake - will try and take some pics later too.


he is a red tailed boa


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

nice snake!!....the nun said to the vicar!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I bet you liked Benny Hill didnt you


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

not sure exactly how big
but he is a lovely snake, my brother sends me picture updates every now and again,
will have to ask him how big they grow?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

George is beautiful, I didnt like the first pic thought....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Elena said:


> George is beautiful, I didnt like the first pic thought....


I would rather not feed rats to a snake I prefere live ones as pets


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

Elena said:


> George is beautiful, I didnt like the first pic thought....


wait till hes bigger then he can eat a fluffy wuffy bunny wabbit.
they get to about 9 or 10 feet. 
hes stunning. i would love an albino boa but i think we have enough.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

georges mummy said:


> wait till hes bigger then he can eat a fluffy wuffy bunny wabbit.
> they get to about 9 or 10 feet.
> hes stunning. i would love an albino boa but i think we have enough.


nine or ten feet,


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pictures.
Is he a pythan?

(someone peraude my mum to get me one )


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

he is a red tailed boa. He has grown even bigger since I took the pic. I think he is just gorgeous


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I love to look at snakes if they are safely away from me LOL
Love how they look and how they act etc just dont like to handle one...but hes lovely


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thank you


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> Great pictures.
> Is he a pythan?
> 
> (someone peraude my mum to get me one )


CAROL! Get her a pithon for Christmas!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

we say snake for fade to grey hee hee


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> we say snake for fade to grey hee hee


was thinking about it but changed my mind


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

just get her a little garter snake, only eats small fish you by frozen at pet shop


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

if did would get a corn snake we used to have a garter at school it stunk


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

mine was fine, had one when I was a kid but corn snakes are nice too


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thankyou my brother said he has grown much bigger now I will have to get him to send me some new ones to post


----------



## Nigel (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice bcc your brother has


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks, yes hes a great snake, I will have to email him to send me some more pics to post I took those pics back last october so you can imagine how much he has grown by now


----------

